# Anyone know what this creature is?



## Joel S (23 Jun 2013)

It's got orange eyes!






Very hard to photograph with a phone, but I had a go:


----------



## Joel S (23 Jun 2013)

I thought it wasn't a dragonfly because of the short abdomen, but googling I see that quite a few do have nearly such compressed abdomens.


----------



## Mike Edwardes (23 Jun 2013)

It looks very much like a young dragonfly larva.


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jun 2013)

am i right in thinking they eat small fish/Shrimp?


----------



## Mike Edwardes (23 Jun 2013)

They'll eat anything that moves.


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jun 2013)

Dahm Keep those little piggy's out the tank then mate


----------



## Joel S (23 Jun 2013)

I think it's too small to eat the two cherry Shrimp that are in with it now, but not for long! Trouble is, I can't find it now.


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jun 2013)

sure he will show up one day... weather it be flying around the living room or in the tank... Also was that a sketch you did?


----------



## sparkyweasel (23 Jun 2013)

They can eat animals two or three times their own size. They grab hold and suck the juice out. Find it ASAP, and look out for any more.


----------



## Joel S (24 Jun 2013)

Yes, thinking back to childhood I remember watching Libellulla Depressa larvae in a pond, chasing and eating goldfish fry at least the same size they were. 

Yes I did the sketch. I'm an illustrator by trade, but not a wildlife one...


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2013)

Dragon flies are wounderful creatures love watching there airel displays when I'm fishing. wouldnt want the larvae in he home aquarium though. Could you transfer to another tank to watch develop? Nice sketch too.


----------



## Joel S (24 Jun 2013)

If I can catch it, the only place for it to go is a tub of Daphnia and plants out in the garden...


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2013)

Best place for it I guess at least there's stuff for it to eat instead of you pets.


----------



## dw1305 (24 Jun 2013)

Hi all,


Joel S said:


> Libellulla Depressa


Yes, it is a nymph of a Dragonfly like your Broad-bodies Chaser (_L. depressa_). Usually the flattened ones are found in the substrate/leaf litter and the longer bodies ones amongst vegetation.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Joel S (24 Jun 2013)

Thanks very much Darrel, it's a beautiful (slighty alarming) creature, but I'll have to be ready with the siphon next time I see it.


----------

